# Tenida is back after 32 years :D



## Tenida (Dec 17, 2011)

> After a long gap of 32years, Tenida of Pataldanga is coming again in the big screen with Kebla, Habu and Pela. Temida, the famous character of the writer Narayan Gangopadhyay, was of course in the mind of the readers of the children stories and novels, written in Bengali language. It is fact that present children generation are going to forget Tenida due to imposition of foreign children stories and novels, written in other languages. And it was an urgent necessity of come back of the famous characters of children stories and novels of Bengali language.
> However, at that time Tenida appeared in the film,“Charmurti” which was directed by Umanath Gangopadhyay. Famous actors like Rabi Ghosh, Santosh Dutta and Satya Bandopadhyay acted in the film, Charmurti. Chinmoy Roy acted in the character of Tenida. At that time Charmurti was made as a feature film for the common audience. But after release of the film it was observed that Charmurti paid full house audience which were specially crowded by the children, in maximum shows. In view of that experience, Chinmoy Roy decided to make a film, based on the main character, Tenida, specialy for the children of the present age, who are addicted by the foreign comics and stories and forgot the jewels of their mother language. Subhasish acted in the roll of Tenida. Tenida was the hero of more than 100stories of Narayan Gangopadhyay. One day, Chinmoy Roy went to Sri Arijit Gangopadhyay, son of Narayan Gangopadhyay, with his proposal. It is needless to say that Arijit agreed on the proposal. In a Press Meet, arranged at the Hotel ‘Mark’, Chinmoy Roy, director of Tenida, said that this Tenida is much different than the past. Here Tenida has been characterized specially for the present times and present problems of the society and the state. After failing of consecutive 3years in school level exam., at last Tenida passed in 3rd division and got admission in the college. Just he was waiting for the starting of the new session of the college, he received an invitation from his Kutty Mama to make a trip to the forest of Duars with his friends. Gang of 4 went for an adventure in the forest of Duars, under the leadership of Tenida. And the film, Tenida starts from this point. During his journey in the forest, he came to know that some antisocial elements are engaged in cutting and stealing of the trees of the forest. There are some terrorists who are trying to break the rules and orders of the State. The film contains, how Tenida along with his other friends solved the entire problems. Film has been produced by Tower Solar Systems Ltd.(Tower Group). In the Press Meet, Sri Ramendu Chattopadhyay of Tower Group said that when the proposal came from Chinmoy Roy, I agreed with him for making of such film. You are aware that
> 
> Tower Group is very much interested in promotion of Bengali Culture, Bengali Songs and Bengali Cinema. At present, people have forgotten to laugh, value of Rabindra Sangeet in their life, value of the Independence Day and patriotic songs. Young generation are being misguided. These are the actual grounds of making such film. I think that such films will be able to built up the moral courage of the young generation. Subhasish Mukhopadhyay, present Tenida confessed that I had an ambition to act in the roll of Tenida since last few years. As because I like the character very much. That was my dream. But anyhow my dream could not fulfill. One day my Chinuka(Chinmoy Roy) offered me over phone, to act in the character of Tenida. In the next morning, I straight went to his house and discussed about the film and the character. Chinmoy Roy, director of the film said, I selected Subhasish as he has the parity with the character of Tenida. Tenida was the resident of North Calcutta, love to take food and very much habituated in fibbing. Then and then Subhasish made a protest, no I am not at all habituated in fibbing like Tenida. You may say, this is the only disparity between us. Music of the film has been directed by Chinmoy Roy and Durbadal Chattopadhyay. Though Chinmoy Roy confessed that actually Durbada did it. I only helped him.


Source
*Who is Tenida?*
Ans-*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenida
*i.imgur.com/yfkTt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MiOL9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vRicz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/aCNwX.jpg

I am very exited  after so many years we are going to see Tenida in big screen again.So how many of you are going to see the adventure again??
De la grandi mephistopheles yak yak !!! Tenida er joy hok....


----------



## robbinghood (Dec 17, 2011)

never heard of this stuff!!


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2011)

something new to me....as a child I have only saw gopi bagha 2 bengali children movies  ...I will surely give the movie a fare chance


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

^Who is Tenida in the above photo?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^Who is Tenida in the above photo?



Tenida (Bengali টেনিদা) or Teni (see Tenida for da) is a fictional native of Potoldanga in Calcutta, who appears in a number of short stories and larger works of the Bengali author Narayan Gangopadhyay. The leader of a group of four young lads who lived in the neighbourhood of Potoldanga, Tenida was depicted as the local big-mouthed airhead with a heart of gold, who, although not blessed with academic capabilities, was admired and respected by the other three for his presence of mind, courage, and honesty as well as his vociferous appetite.



sujoyp said:


> something new to me....as a child I have only saw gopi bagha 2 bengali children movies  ...I will surely give the movie a fare chance



Have you seen Charmurti(1979).Just give a try, i think you will surely enjoy it.Bengali literature has some famous character apart from Tenida like Ghonada,Feluda,Byomkesh


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok Thanks...will give it a try...Byomkesh?? Byomkesh Bakshi


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah. Actually if I am not mistaken Ghanada is the _baap_ of all dadas. There's also Pindida by Ashutosh Mukherjee. Not many people talk about him, but I really like him.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 18, 2011)

Tenida/Ghonada-Sob theke boro gulbaaj(No-1 bluffmaster) 


Skud said:


> Yeah. Actually if I am not mistaken Ghanada is the _baap_ of all dadas. *There's also Pindida by Ashutosh Mukherjee. Not many people talk about him, but I really like him.*




I have not heard about Pindida.Thanks for Sharing



sujoyp said:


> Ok Thanks...will give it a try...Byomkesh?? Byomkesh Bakshi



Yes ...Byomkesh Bakshi


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

He was one of the star attraction for me of pujabarshiki shuktara. Get Pindida Samagra from College Street (haven't visited since 2007 ).


----------



## Tenida (Dec 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> He was one of the star attraction for me of pujabarshiki shuktara. Get Pindida Samagra from College Street (haven't been for last 5 years ).



Ok.....next time when I will visit clg street ...will buy Pindida Samagra for sure.Thanks for suggesting another *da* to me


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 18, 2011)

And I thought, Patoldanga was a fictional place!  
. No offence!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 18, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> And I thought, Patoldanga was a fictional place!
> . No offence!



There's a small area in north calcutta called patoldanga street....


----------



## stonecaper (Dec 18, 2011)

Thnx to tenida & Skud For Bringing Back happy memories of tenida ,Suktara and Pindida,Whom I almost forgot
Thnx Guys


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

You are welcome buddy.  And thanks for the pdf.


----------



## stonecaper (Dec 18, 2011)

What PDF?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 18, 2011)

stonecaper said:


> What PDF?



Its Portable Document Format


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 20, 2011)

seen CHARMURTI many times and i have the movie in my collection. will definetely go for TENIDA in big screen.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 20, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> seen CHARMURTI many times and i have the movie in my collection. will definetely go for TENIDA in big screen.



That's great buddy ...... After watching the movie plzz share your experience about the new Tenida....film... 
Cheers

*Cast and crew of New Tenida *

*i.imgur.com/6Cdtl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IEjAI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SOFiI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LZNSR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dyIrq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2WI7P.jpg

Cheers 

*OLD and New Tenida based film* 
*i.imgur.com/rjGa8.jpg


----------



## Skullman (Dec 21, 2011)

I shall suggest u people out here never to watch this movie....it is a complete waste of time and money....the script is the worst...and add to that, the acting...it is even worse....


----------



## Tenida (Dec 21, 2011)

Skullman said:


> I shall suggest u people out here never to watch this movie....it is a complete waste of time and money....the script is the worst...and add to that, the acting...it is even worse....


Have you seen the movie??
I will suggest, you don't waste your time posting nonsense. here.


----------



## digitfan (Dec 2, 2012)

^^I am sorry to say but it seems its you who is posting nonsense here.Have you seen the movie?


Skullman said:


> I shall suggest u people out here never to watch this movie....it is a complete waste of time and money....the script is the worst...and add to that, the acting...it is even worse....


Yes completely agree with you such a low act,cheap and nonsense movie i have never seen.Complete insult to the original one.I dont know why a veteran actor turned director made such a mess.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought uve turned 32,Tenida..lol..

I thought uve turned 32,Tenida..lol..


----------

